# I figured it out!



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Ever wonder how everyone is stacking up them white geese?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

another group jumpin' the geese.....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not what I expected hahaha gave me a bit of a laugh. Reminded me of ole TK and Mike!


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

leo was that you. lol


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Those guys were just east of Sand Lake today. :sniper:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya i also saw them on the west side of the lake to. :eyeroll:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thats alright they can have those styro geese...they are a little dry no matter how you cook them


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

you might need a machine gun at times when those birds are a mile high


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Thought this was kinda cool too.... and might also be your answer to stackin snows!


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

They sure have some nice stuff FAL , M249 , Ma duce lots of dollars siting there nothing like shooting belt feed stuff .Thanks for sharing that next to waterfowl hunting i love to bulid and shoot belt fed guns !

Irish 
:beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

irish said:


> They sure have some nice stuff FAL , M249 , Ma duce lots of dollars siting there nothing like shooting belt feed stuff .Thanks for sharing that next to waterfowl hunting i love to bulid and shoot belt fed guns !
> 
> Irish
> :beer:


Didnt see a M249 in there, but they did have the .50 cal set up for a right feed which Ive never seen unless it was mounted on aircraft


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I stand corrected m60 .And not right hand feed thats a link shoot Unless iam mistaken ?

Irish :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

irish said:


> I stand corrected m60 .And not right hand feed thats a link shoot Unless iam mistaken ?
> 
> Irish :lol:


The 50 is set up for a right hand feed, usually, (almost always) and yes it is link fed


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I checked out the video and is fed from the left and has a link shoot on the right i have one just like it .

Irish 
:beer:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

do you have an ampty shell i can have for decoration?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That guy is a very poor shot!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

irish said:


> I checked out the video and is fed from the left and has a link shoot on the right i have one just like it .
> 
> Irish
> :beer:


You have a fully auto .50 cal?


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

No i have a semi 50 Ma that i built on a ATF approved plans .There are 
lots of semi bulids on different guns . If ya would like more info pm me .
Even in semi it still loves the ammo !Lots of empty rounds let me know 
were your at .

Irish 
:beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Ima get me one of these... New meaning to no plugs during spring season

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wg1pFNw ... re=related


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> Thought this was kinda cool too.... and might also be your answer to stackin snows!


That snow never seen it coming!


----------

